# 2 HP motor and VFD for 2x72



## Bert the Weldor (Sep 18, 2017)

Hello. Looking to get my 2x72 built. Got all the wheels etc. from us knifemaker, but need a body and motor and VFD. was going to build the body, as it's not that complicated, but as always it's a time thing. Had the rest of the parts for 2 years now and have been cursing every time I use my old 6x48. I just discovered the Reeder RPS grinder. It's a hellava piece of kit for the price. And already built unlike some others I've looked at like the GIB (Grinder in a Box). I can get a motor through them too, but with the grinder body and some extras and the motor and VFD, shipping is north of $400 U.S. then they'll be broker/duty tax raping on top of that. 
So I'm wondering if any one knows of a good place this side of the boarder to order one. I googled, but didn't find much myself. 
Also, anyone with one have it wired up to a 220v, 50 amp welder plug? I've got 4 of these in the shop so figured why not plug into those instead of having to wire in a 30 amp socket or tandem  110v sockets. 
Thanks Folks!


----------



## PeterT (Sep 18, 2017)

I'd like to see pics of your build when the time comes. A 2x72 is on my one day wish list too. I'm not a knife maker but some of the fixtures look very useful for general work.

There are better qualified electric guys on the forum than me, but this is one link I saved from a similar discussion. Unfortunately USA based again, but sometimes there are ways if reducing the $ pain depending on the item & how fast you want it.    http://dealerselectric.com/


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 18, 2017)

I looked for months and then spent $300CDN on just the 2HP VFD part.  $400USD is not out of line.


----------



## Bert the Weldor (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks Dabbler and Peter. I'll be sure to try and get pics once done. Thanks for the link Dabbler. I'll go through their selection. 
I heard back from Greg at Reeder. Got a quote for a package deal from him. It includes the base grinder, some extra accessories, and the motor and vfd. If I reverse calculate the base grinder package and extras using his web store prices and subtract from the total, the cost is roughly $870 u.s.d. for the VFD and the 2 hp Leeson motor. But he estimates about $400 u.s.d for shipping of the whole package, then duty, tax, brokerage on top of it all. Oi!
Dabbler, where'd you get the VFD for $300? That sounds very cheap compared to the KBAC ones I've looked at. 
I will hit my local electric guy to see what he's got. Just figured I'd check online to compare prices and see what's available. Another guy in the States that sells them is Wayne Coe. Gonna check with him too. 
Thanks for the help so far. Keep it coming!


----------



## PeterT (Sep 18, 2017)

Bert, you mentioned already having a kit so this is this may not be relevant. Every time I meet a knife maker I ask him what his belt sander weapon of choice is. More than a few have mentioned a TW90. Even a few semi-pros that maybe have a bit more tooling capital $$. I haven't delved too deep into this particular model myself, but its on my list.
http://www.traviswuertz.com/
https://www.pinterest.ca/pin/303218987383772426/


----------



## RobinHood (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi Bert,

Here is the one i got for my milling machine: http://www.factorymation.com/FM50-202-C. Presently listed at USD 167.00. Unit is made in Taiwan. 2 hp version. I also bought the little brother (1/3 hp) FM50-2P5-OC. They show a 3 hp version for USD 196.00. Both units have seen regular use for 2+ years. Absolutely no issues with them.

I would use the 240V from one of your welding plugs to power the grinder through the VFD. The VFD does all the motor protecting you need.

My 2c...

Cheers, Rudy


----------



## PeterT (Sep 18, 2017)

Guess I should have looked harder at the price <gulp>


----------



## Bert the Weldor (Sep 18, 2017)

PeterT said:


> Bert, you mentioned already having a kit so this is this may not be relevant. Every time I meet a knife maker I ask him what his belt sander weapon of choice is. More than a few have mentioned a TW90. Even a few semi-pros that maybe have a bit more tooling capital $$. I haven't delved too deep into this particular model myself, but its on my list.
> http://www.traviswuertz.com/
> https://www.pinterest.ca/pin/303218987383772426/



Yep, that is a beauty! But Cha-Ching! Also, I have all the wheels, etc already. Reeder's RSP101 is the base grinder body plus includes two tool arms, the flat platten, hinged base so it can grinder vertical and horizontal, great tracking system and all build out of thick aluminum. AND all for $495 u.s.d Which, given my extensive search is the best bang for the buck by a longshot. 
Just discovered Wayne Coe has a supplier he apparently works with up here so it saves on shipping and no duty or brokerage! Whoot! I've got an email to him to see if that supplier has VFD's too. I'll post here what he says. 
(MODS: I hope all the specific buisness naming and price info is OK. If not please let me know and edit this post as you see fit!!!)


----------



## Bert the Weldor (Sep 18, 2017)

RobinHood said:


> Hi Bert,
> 
> Here is the one i got for my milling machine: http://www.factorymation.com/FM50-202-C. Presently listed at USD 167.00. Unit is made in Taiwan. 2 hp version. I also bought the little brother (1/3 hp) FM50-2P5-OC. They show a 3 hp version for USD 196.00. Both units have seen regular use for 2+ years. Absolutely no issues with them.
> 
> ...



Thanks Rudy! That looks good to. Hadn't looked at Teco but do see them on quite a few grinder builds. Glad to have first hand feed back from years of use. Thanks!!!!
Yeah, want to use the welder plug. I've got a jumbo Cabtire cable as and extension cord for my welder so it would be great for the grinder to if I need to move it around the shop or outside.


----------



## Bert the Weldor (Sep 18, 2017)

PeterT said:


> Guess I should have looked harder at the price <gulp>



And that's U.S.D.!!! Ha ha ha! Too bad the dollar aint at par anymore! I'm sure it's worth it's price. 

I like the two tool arm socket designs better, myself, as well. One just seems like bad design. Wouldn't want my grinder table attached to the tool arm, or other accessories for that matter. Have a separate tool arm for each. Better economy of motion/ work flow went you don't have to fiddle with bolting/unbolting stuff.


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 18, 2017)

This sure is a hot topic today!  I got a Westinghouse TECO 2HP VFD from Dealers Electric.  I paid 171USD for it, and 20USD shipping.  However with a steel box and the rest of the wiring (nothing fancy at all), the motor was turning for 300CAD.

It seemed like a quality unit and was very easy to wire up.

I'm really interested in how it goes together and any issues you have with the Reeder kit.  I also think it looks like great bang for the buck!


----------



## Bert the Weldor (Sep 19, 2017)

This is what I found on Dealers Elec. http://dealerselectric.com/2-HP-3600-RPM-230-Volts-Input-Package-ODP.asp
It's around the price you paid Dabbler, so I assume it's similar. My only concern, that would preclude it, is the IP 20 rated enclosure for the VFD. 
IP20 is rated to keep out fingers. Being in a metal shop, I'm inclined to go dust proof and at least splash proof like a NEMA 12 or 4. 
However, if you've being banging away on it for 2 years and no issues, then for that price, I can't eliminate it from consideration. 
Are you grinding everyday on it? Or weekends? 
Thanks again for the help and info guys! Really appreciate it!!!!!


----------



## Bert the Weldor (Sep 19, 2017)

Update(of sorts): Wayne Coe got back t me. He's looking into where in Canada it will ship from so he can give me a $. Hoping the motor and VFD can come from within Canada.


----------



## kylemp (Sep 20, 2017)

I haven't done it (yet) but I know a lot of people who have bought from automation direct. I've got like 3 motors that need vfd's so I am planning on going through them.. may be a good option.
I think I might have a 2hp 208v kicking around I could sell you if you don't want to go new.


----------



## Bert the Weldor (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks Kyle. I'm looking for new. Saw Auto. Direct but there only IP20, sealed against finger sized objects. I'm wanting Nema 4 against dust and water. I think if it's right at the grinder, it's going to see a lot of dust and likely some water, so it's worth the extra bucks for the Nema 4 enclosure. If I'm going to spend that much on a VFD, might as well make sure it's sealed. 
Still waiting to here back from Wayne. Fingers crossed. Jealous of you guys in the States with regard to your selection and that some much online is shipped free or dirt cheap. Just got a small package from the US today. Barely weighs more than the box it came in and the price was $40 USD. Had to pay two taxes crossing the border, $10, then a "Handling fee" of another $10. Bunch of horse-sh... money grabbing. Oi!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## kylemp (Sep 20, 2017)

Bert the Weldor said:


> Thanks Kyle. I'm looking for new. Saw Auto. Direct but there only IP20, sealed against finger sized objects. I'm wanting Nema 4 against dust and water. I think if it's right at the grinder, it's going to see a lot of dust and likely some water, so it's worth the extra bucks for the Nema 4 enclosure. If I'm going to spend that much on a VFD, might as well make sure it's sealed.
> Still waiting to here back from Wayne. Fingers crossed. Jealous of you guys in the States with regard to your selection and that some much online is shipped free or dirt cheap. Just got a small package from the US today. Barely weighs more than the box it came in and the price was $40 USD. Had to pay two taxes crossing the border, $10, then a "Handling fee" of another $10. Bunch of horse-sh... money grabbing. Oi!  Ha ha ha.


I'm not in the states.. I'm in Calgary..
On of my friends has built 2 now, he just made a cover for the vfd and I don't recall it having any issues. It's more important to have a sealed motor than anything else as that's the first thing to get wiped out..
You can get it shipped to just south of the border and go grab it so it's not so expensive.. if you can couple it with a few other things it's worth it.


----------



## Bert the Weldor (Sep 20, 2017)

RIGHT! Forgot this is a Canuck forum! Ha ha!! 

Was just thinking that very thing. Given the Teco VFD is around $167 and the KBAC is $500. Gives me pause. I could put the Teco in a Rubbermaid box and cut vent holes and cover with filter cloth...... hmmmmm..... 

I'll definitely go with a TEFC motor, but I figure them sensitive little circuits in the VFD are going to not like metal dust either, nor water.

I'm in Victoria so tough to get to the board and being married to a landed immigrant makes boarder crossing a couple hr ordeal these days!


----------



## kylemp (Sep 20, 2017)

Bert the Weldor said:


> RIGHT! Forgot this is a Canuck forum! Ha ha!!
> 
> Was just thinking that very thing. Given the Teco VFD is around $167 and the KBAC is $500. Gives me pause. I could put the Teco in a Rubbermaid box and cut vent holes and cover with filter cloth...... hmmmmm.....
> 
> ...


That changes it a little. The other thing with a lot (maybe all?) VFD's is they tend to let you have an external speed adjustment or the entire panel can be mounted away from the actual vfd.. might help you locate it somewhere it won't get hurt and still have control.


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 20, 2017)

I cheated, and covered the front with a bread bag (taped it to be 'splash proof') for the moment and poked the pot through.  Still working on the remote, and what features I want on it.  Once it is built, then the IP 68 cover goes on the VFD box..


----------



## Bert the Weldor (Sep 20, 2017)

Sounds like my in-shop ziplock bag dust proofing for my cell phone! ;p
Interesting point Dab, re the remote. I'll look into that some more.


----------



## Bert the Weldor (Sep 21, 2017)

While I'm thinking away at this, being completely dyslexic, are there wiring instructions that come with these things? I'd hate to get it, mess up the wiring and poof/boom! Anyone wire theirs and how was it?


----------



## kylemp (Sep 21, 2017)

The wiring is straightforward.. the setup is the real pain sometimes.


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 21, 2017)

wiring - easy.  With the Teco 510, only a couple of parameters are mandatory, and very explicit and easy instructions are included.   I optionally changed about 3 parameters because I could.  You can 'go down the rabbit hole' if you want, but you don't have to.


----------



## Bert the Weldor (Sep 23, 2017)

Update:
Wayne got back to me with a $ for his motor and VFD w/ addition of on/off and fws/rev switches. 

Motor: http://www.waynecoeartistblacksmith.com/Motors.html
VFD: http://www.waynecoeartistblacksmith.com/VFDs.html

Prices for the 2hp motor and 27d VFD are as is on his site. The kicker is shipping is $42.22!!!!!! WOW, that's cheap shipping!!!!!!! And 
that's included in the $987.01 price ($1217 ish CDN)

That's not a bad price from what I'm seeing so far. It's the shipping from within Canada that is the real savings. 
Waiting to hear from Reeder on what I listed to get from them, less the motor.


----------



## Johnwa (Sep 23, 2017)

I’m considering this Chinese vfd for my new lathe.  It has a 1 ½ hp motor.


----------



## Bert the Weldor (Sep 24, 2017)

Can't argue the price on the Chinese ones and they may be just fine. BUT, Bert's Law being what it is, I'd rather not take the chance on getting "the one" and have to go through returns, etc. I don't mind spending a bit more to improve my odds of having one i don't have to worry about. 
Which Chinese VFD are you looking at?


----------



## Johnwa (Sep 24, 2017)

My bad, forgot to attach the link.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2-2...3.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.262.HG4SXb


----------



## Bert the Weldor (Sep 27, 2017)

Dove in and ordered the Motor and VFD from Wayne Coe. Just waiting to hear from Reeder.


----------



## Alexander (Sep 28, 2017)

@Johnwa I have the same vfd in my current cnc lathe. In my opinion you want something bigger.


----------



## Johnwa (Sep 28, 2017)

Alexander said:


> @Johnwa I have the same vfd in my current cnc lathe. In my opinion you want something bigger.



Alexander, what issues do you have with it?  What size of motor does your lathe have?
 The original manual for my lathe indicates a 3/4hp was standard.  At 120v my ¾ won’t get it going on the highest speed before the 15 A breaker  trips.  It might work on 240v.  It had a 1 1/2hp running on 480V when I bought it.  That motor can be connected at 240.  I also have a 1hp 3 phase motor that I could use instead.


----------



## Bert the Weldor (Oct 4, 2017)

I bit the bullet and ordered from Reeder. I hadn't realized their RPS101 basic package didn't come with wheels to start with. (Their site is in bad need of reworking) And I'm happy to say, for us 'Nucks that they ship USPS as well! I ordered their RPS 101, hollow/flat grind fixture(just couldn't resist), index handles, a couple extra tooling arms, and an extra contact wheel shaft. Just over $1500 cdn including shipping. Be 3 weeks processing as they are really busy. Not surprised, looks to be one of the best deals on the market. I'll keep you posted once it arrives.


----------



## PeterT (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm looking forward to hear your comments when you're up & running. So, was your particular package inclusive of their motor/VFD or you are going to source separately?


----------



## Bert the Weldor (Oct 4, 2017)

PeterT said:


> I'm looking forward to hear your comments when you're up & running. So, was your particular package inclusive of their motor/VFD or you are going to source separately?



No, this was their basic RPS101 package. I decided to go with motor and KBAC VFD from Wayne Coe. He has a person up here, presumably warehousing motors and vfd's for him. This saved me lots, avoiding cross boarder shipping, brokerage fees, and tax. I liked his cast alum. motor better anyway, not that Reeders was bad, however.


----------



## Bert the Weldor (Oct 11, 2017)

Motor and VFD arrived from Wayne Coe in good shape. Still waiting on the wiring kit from him. Hopefully this week. At brief glance, the KBAC manual seems quite good. Perhaps I'll be able to figure it out myself.......


----------



## Bert the Weldor (Oct 14, 2017)

Got the wiring kit. Just need help figuring out my Nema plug mismatch situation. (see post in "Looking for answers" section)


----------

